# news from Unionjacs



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Having spoken to Jin yesterday I have been told that the deliveries to Tomar should start in October.
I belive that what is being aimed at is for delivery to take place around the time of yoou QUIZ NIGHT. Thus killing two birds with one stone!!!
*MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR ORDERS IN.*


On another note there is a promotion day for small businesses on Saturday September 18th. 

Lots of different goodies to be looked at and bought if you wish 

There will also be a "5% discount on all our products purchased between the hours of 11am and 3pm" this is due to be a bi-annual event:clap2::clap2:


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Having spoken to Jin yesterday I have been told that the deliveries to Tomar should start in October.
> I belive that what is being aimed at is for delivery to take place around the time of yoou QUIZ NIGHT. Thus killing two birds with one stone!!!
> *MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR ORDERS IN.*
> 
> ...


I'll be there! It's going to be a great networking opportunity, and a chance to meet new people - and have a cup of tea. . .


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Is it limited to bi-annuals or can anyone go?


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

silvers said:


> Is it limited to bi-annuals or can anyone go?


I hope you will be there James - it would hardly be an 'event' if you weren't. . .


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Is it limited to bi-annuals or can anyone go?


All welcome including bi-annuals LOL


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Lots of nice, free advertising. Sounds like a case of who you know, and not what you know!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Nobody who has posted on this thread has ANY involvement with Unionjacs, so exactly what is in it for the posters? The object of the thread is to notify the inhabitants of Tomar and the surrounding regions that this service is now available to them.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stellen said:


> Lots of nice, free advertising. Sounds like a case of who you know, and not what you know!



This is not advertising Stellen. 
As Silvers says there are many members who have been asking for an update on when deliveries are due to start. 
This was all discussed on another thread some time ago.
The posts are to keep people up to date on what's happening


Indeed the new website will be online shortly.

All you will have to do is google it!


----------



## stpim (Jun 18, 2009)

*Precious metal clay*

I have visited your shop, and borrowed a few books, and also had a chat with you and your lovely lady!!! 


Sorry Lesley you have posted this same information on 4 separate threads.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*CHRISTMAS IS COMING - All invited*

YOU ARE INVITED...ONE AND ALL

'On Friday 26th November and Saturday 27th November, Union Jacs are holding a Christmas Event. There will be food and wine for tasting 

Also several other items on offer from various people not connect to Unionjacs.

You might be able to pick up a few unusual Christmas presents
arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## jollyroger1210 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Union Jacs Xmas Event*



siobhanwf said:


> Having spoken to Jin yesterday I have been told that the deliveries to Tomar should start in October.
> I belive that what is being aimed at is for delivery to take place around the time of yoou QUIZ NIGHT. Thus killing two birds with one stone!!!
> *MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR ORDERS IN.*
> 
> ...


We will definitely be going to the xmas event, apparently there are some chilli products to taste so that will keep up warm in this cold spell!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jollyroger1210 said:


> We will definitely be going to the xmas event, apparently there are some chilli products to taste so that will keep up warm in this cold spell!!


 Does this mean that I will have to come up with some chilli recipes than Roger?

The chiilies are fantastic and such a range.
They are provided by a small local grower. Have you ever tried chilli jam???


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

siobhanwf said:


> . Have you ever tried chilli jam???


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

omostra06 said:


>


You'll never know what you missed 

Will try and post some photos of the chillies coz I can't believe the colours!!

:juggle:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Photo as promised*

These are only some of the chillies ......


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Valentines Day*

:cheer2: YOU ARE INVITED...ONE AND ALL :cheer2:

12th February at Union Jacs.....

"HOT STUFF for your HOT STUFF" :kiss: Valentines Day heart cake.

Wine tasting

Just pop in and say hello


----------

